# نسب السيد المسيح في إنجيل متى



## Strident (27 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش أسئلتي كترت و باتعبكو معايا بس فيه سؤال صغير كده عن نسب السيد المسيح نفسي أعرف إجابته...

في متى 1

1 كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:
2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.
3 وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ.
4 وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ.
5 وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى.
6 وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.
7 وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا.
8 وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا.
9 وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حِزْقِيَّا.
10 وَحِزْقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا.
11 وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ.
12 وَبَعْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا وَلَدَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ وَلَدَ زَرُبَّابِلَ.
13 وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ.
14 وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ.
15 وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ.
16 وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ.
17 فَجَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْراهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً، وَمِنْ دَاوُدَ إِلَى سَبْيِ بَابِلَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً، وَمِنْ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً.

و فعلاً من داود إلى السبي 14 جيل كما هو مذكور، لكن المشكلة أنه في سفر الملوك الثاني،
يورام بن يهوشافاط ولد أخزيا، و أخزيا ولد يوآش (قصة عثليا عندما حاولت إبادة النسل الملكي)، و يوآش ولد أمصيا، و أمصيا ولد عزريا (عزيا)

فلماذا أغفل النسب يوآش و أمصيا، رغم أنهما لم يكونا سيئين (يوآش:2 مل 12   و  أمصيا: 2مل 14)

و عن أمصيا مثلاً (2 مل 14: 1- 6)
1 في السنة الثانية ليوآش بن يوآحاز ملك اسرائيل ملك امصيا بن يوآش ملك يهوذا. 2 كان ابن خمس وعشرين سنة حين ملك.وملك تسعا وعشرين سنة في اورشليم.واسم امه يهوعدّان من اورشليم. 3 وعمل ما هو مستقيم في عيني الرب ولكن ليس كداود ابيه.عمل حسب كل ما عمل يوآش ابوه. 4 الا ان المرتفعات لم تنتزع بل كان الشعب لا يزالون يذبحون ويوقدون على المرتفعات. 5 ولما تثبتت المملكة بيده قتل عبيده الذين قتلوا الملك اباه. 6 ولكنه لم يقتل ابناء القاتلين حسب ما هو مكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى حيث أمر الرب قائلا لا يقتل الآباء من اجل البنين والبنون لا يقتلون من اجل الآباء.انما كل انسان يقتل بخطيته.

على العكس من منسى (مت 1: 10) مثلاً... الذي كان من أشر ملوك يهوذا و بسببه طرح الرب يهوذا من امامه و كذلك ابنه آمون...

و هذه من سفر الملوك لتعرفوا كم الشر الذي كان فيه:

2 مل 21

 كان منسىّ ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة حين ملك وملك خمسا وخمسين سنة في اورشليم.واسم امه حفصيبة. 2 وعمل الشر في عيني الرب حسب رجاسات الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل 3 وعاد فبنى المرتفعات التي ابادها حزقيا ابوه واقام مذابح للبعل وعمل سارية كما عمل اخآب ملك اسرائيل وسجد لكل جند السماء وعبدها. 4 وبنى مذابح في بيت الرب الذي قال الرب عنه في اورشليم اضع اسمي. 5 وبنى مذابح لكل جند السماء في داري بيت الرب. 6 وعبّر ابنه في النار وعاف وتفائل واستخدم جانّا وتوابع واكثر عمل الشر في عيني الرب لاغاظته. 7 ووضع تمثال السارية التي عمل في البيت الذي قال الرب عنه لداود وسليمان ابنه في هذا البيت وفي اورشليم التي اخترت من جميع اسباط اسرائيل اضع اسمي الى الابد. 8 ولا اعود أزحزح رجل اسرائيل من الارض التي اعطيت لآبائهم وذلك اذا حفظوا وعملوا حسب كل ما اوصيتهم به وكل الشريعة التي امرهم بها عبدي موسى. 9 فلم يسمعوا بل اضلّهم منسّى ليعملوا ما هو اقبح من الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل 10 وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الانبياء قائلا. 11 من اجل ان منسّى ملك يهوذا قد عمل هذه الارجاس واساء اكثر من جميع الذي عمله الاموريون الذين قبله وجعل ايضا يهوذا يخطئ باصنامه 12 لذلك هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل.هانذا جالب شرا على اورشليم ويهوذا حتى ان كل من يسمع به تطن اذناه. 13 وامد على اورشليم خيط السامرة ومطمار بيت اخآب وامسح اورشليم كما يمسح واحد الصحن يمسحه ويقلبه على وجهه. 14 وارفض بقية ميراثي وادفعهم الى ايدي اعدائهم فيكونون غنيمة ونهبا لجميع اعدائهم. 15 لانهم عملوا الشر في عينيّ وصارا يغيظونني من اليوم الذي فيه خرج آباؤهم من مصر الى هذا اليوم. 16 وسفك ايضا منسّى دما بريّا كثيرا جدا حتى ملأ اورشليم من الجانب الى الجانب فضلا عن خطيته التي بها جعل يهوذا يخطئ بعمل الشر في عيني الرب. 17 وبقية امور منسّى وكل ما عمل وخطيته التي اخطأ بها اما هي مكتوبة في سفر اخبار الايام لملوك يهوذا. 18 ثم اضطجع منسّى مع آبائه ودفن في بستان بيته في بستان عزّا وملك آمون ابنه عوضا عنه 19 كان آمون ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنتين في اورشليم.واسم امه مشلّمة بنت حاروص من يطبة. 20 وعمل الشر في عيني الرب كما عمل منسّى ابوه. 21 وسلك في كل الطريق الذي سلك فيه ابوه وعبد الاصنام التي عبدها ابوه وسجد لها. 22 وترك الرب اله آبائه ولم يسلك في طريق الرب.


فالآن ها هي المشكلة:
أن القديس متى يقول أن الأجيال من داود إلى السبي 14، لكن يوآش و امصيا غير معدودين
و لماذا أغفلا من النسب بينما ذكر ملوك اشرار كمنسى و آمون؟

معلش انا تاعبكم معايا بس عايز اعرف المعنى لأن أكيد ربنا ليه قصد و هدف من كده...


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 سبتمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> فالآن ها هي المشكلة:
> أن القديس متى يقول أن الأجيال من داود إلى السبي 14، لكن يوآش و امصيا غير معدودين
> و لماذا أغفلا من النسب بينما ذكر ملوك اشرار كمنسى و آمون؟
> 
> معلش انا تاعبكم معايا بس عايز اعرف المعنى لأن أكيد ربنا ليه قصد و هدف من كده...


 
الاخ الحبيب 
johnnie

سلام المسيح يكون معك ، يملأ عقلك وقلبك وروحك .

لفهم سلسلة نسب الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب بشارة متى ، يجب علينا ان نفهم ما يلي :



اولا : كتب البشير متى لليهود ، فهم المعنيين بحفظ الانساب ، وكان يخاطبهم بما يفهمونه ، فكونه تجاوز عن اسماء في سلسلة النسب فهذا مفهوم تماما لليهودي ، كما فعل عزرا في سلسلة نسبه فاسقط ستة اجيال من نسبه ليبرهن انه من نسل هرون الكاهن الرأس مباشرة فاراد ان يختصر ويصل بسرعة الى المطلوب 


[Q-BIBLE]

راجع سلسلة نسب عزرا في سفر عزرا 
(وبعد هذه الأمور في ملك ارتحشستا ملك فارس عزرا بن سرايا بن عزريا بن حلقيا 2 بن شلوم بن صادوق بن اخيطوب 3 بن امريا بن عزريا بن مرايوث 4 بن زرحيا بن عزّي بن بقّي 5 بن ابيشوع بن فينحاس بن العازار بن هرون الكاهن الراس)

(عزرا 7: 1 - 5)

بالمقارنة مع سلسلة النسب في اخبار الايام الاول 
(3 وبنو عمرام هرون وموسى ومريم.وبنو هرون ناداب وابيهو والعازار وايثامار.
4 العازار ولد فينحاس وفينحاس ولد ابيشوع
5 وابيشوع ولد بقّي وبقّي ولد عزّي
6 وعزّي ولد زرحيا وزرحيا ولد مرايوث
7 ومرايوث ولد امريا وامريا ولد اخيطوب
8 واخيطوب ولد صادوق وصادوق ولد اخيمعص
9 واخيمعص ولد عزريا وعزريا ولد يوحانان
10 ويوحانان ولد عزريا وهو الذي كهن في البيت الذي بناه سليمان في اورشليم
11 وعزريا ولد امريا وامريا ولد اخيطوب
12 واخيطوب ولد صادوق وصادوق ولد شلوم
13 وشلوم ولد حلقيا وحلقيا ولد عزريا
14 وعزريا ولد سرايا وسرايا ولد يهوصاداق
15 ويهوصاداق سار في سبي الرب يهوذا واورشليم بيد نبوخذناصّر)
(1 اخبار ايام 6: 3 - 15)​[/Q-BIBLE]
ثانيا : بدأ البشير متى افتتاح بشارته 
(كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم.)​ 
(متى 1: 1 )​ 
في اشارة سريعة الى اسلوب تقسيم سلسلة النسب الى ثلاث مجموعات ، وكل مجموعة مكونة من 14 جيلا .​ 
المجموعة الاولى : من ابراهيم الى داود ،
المجموعة الثانية : من داود الى سبي بابل
المجموعة الثالثة : من سبي بابل الى المسيح ​ 
( فجميع الاجيال من ابراهيم الى داود اربعة عشر جيلا.ومن داود الى سبي بابل اربعة عشر جيلا. ومن سبي بابل الى المسيح اربعة عشر جيلا)
(متى 1: 17)​ 
1 إبراهيم ---------- 1 سليمان ---------- 1 يكنيا​
2 إسحاق---------- 2 رحبعام---------- 2 شألتئيل
3 يعقوب---------- 3 أبيا---------- 3 زربابل
4 يهوذا ---------- 4 آسا ---------- 4 أبيهود
5 فارص ---------- 5 يهوشافاط ---------- 5 ألياقيم
6 حصرون ---------- 6 يورام ---------- 6 عازور
7 أرام ---------- 7 عزيا ---------- 7 صادوق
8 عميناداب ---------- 8 يوثام ---------- 8 أخيم
9 نحشون ---------- 9 آحاز ---------- 9 ألود
10 سلمون ---------- 10 حزقيا ---------- 10 أليعازر
11 بوعز ---------- 11 منسى ---------- 11 متّان
12 عوبيد ---------- 12 أمون ---------- 12 يعقوب
13 يسى ---------- 13 يوشيا ---------- 13 يوسف
14 داود ---------- 14 يواقيم ---------- 14 يسوع



ثالثا: بالطبع لم يكن العدد هو 14 جيلا بالتمام والكمال في كل مجموعة ، ولكن وضعه لهذه الطريقة والاسلوب لا يخالف العرف اليهودي ، ولذلك كان عليه ان يختصر 3 اسماء في المجموعة الاخيرة لكي يتحقق الهدف الاجمالي بذكر 14 جيلا .​ 
رابعا: الاسماء التي اختزلها البشير متي ، هي :​ 
أخزيا 
يوآش 
أمصيا ​ 
وهي الواقعة بين يورام وعزيا (السادس والسابع ) .​ 

اما سبب اسقاط اسمائهم فربما يرجع الى احد هذه الاسباب 

السبب الاول : يجوز انه يحافظ على التقسيمة التي التزم بها 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 14 جيل ، لتسهيل حفظها والتصاقها بالاذهان.

السبب الثاني : يجوز انه لم يذكرهم لان 
اخزيا كان ملكا شريرا 

[Q-BIBLE]
(كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل.27 وسار في طريق بيت اخآب وعمل الشر في عيني الرب كبيت اخآب لانه كان صهر بيت اخآب.)
(2 ملوك 8: 26 - 27)
[/Q-BIBLE]

يوآش الملك كان شريرا ولم يدفن في قبور الملوك حيث مات مقتولا 

[Q-BIBLE]
(23 لان جيش ارام جاء بشرذمة قليلة ودفع الرب ليدهم جيشا كثيرا جدا لانهم تركوا الرب اله آبائهم.فاجروا قضاء على يواش. 24 وعند ذهابهم عنه.لانهم تركوه بامراض كثيرة.فتن عليه عبيده من اجل دماء بني يهوياداع الكاهن وقتلوه على سريره فمات فدفنوه في مدينة داود ولم يدفنوه في قبور الملوك.)
( 2 اخبار 25 : 23 - 24) 
[/Q-BIBLE]

امصيا ايضا مات مقتولا 

[Q-BIBLE]
(وبقية امور امصيا أما هي مكتوبة في سفر اخبار الايام لملوك يهوذا.19 وفتنوا عليه فتنة في اورشليم فهرب الى لخيش فارسلوا وراءه الى لخيش وقتلوه هناك.)
(2 ملوك 14: 18 - 19)
[/Q-BIBLE]

ولهذه الاسباب ، ربما رأي الروح القدس حذف اسماء الملوك الثلاثة يتناسب مع قداسة الله وحكمته .



السبب الثالث : ربما لانهم جاءوا من نسل مصاهرة عائلة الملك آخاب الشرير الذي تزوج من ايزابيل الوثنية 
[Q-BIBLE] 

(وعمل اخآب بن عمري الشر في عيني الرب اكثر من جميع الذين قبله. 31 وكأنه كان امرا زهيدا سلوكه في خطايا يربعام بن نباط حتى اتخذ ايزابل ابنة اثبعل ملك الصيدونيين امرأة وسار وعبد البعل وسجد له.)
(1 ملوك 16: 30 -31)
وايضا 
(كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل.27 وسار في طريق بيت اخآب وعمل الشر في عيني الرب كبيت اخآب لانه كان صهر بيت اخآب.)
(2 ملوك 8: 26 - 27)
[/Q-BIBLE]

كل هذه التفسيرات قد تكون مجتمعة او منفردة تشرح لنا سبب اسقاط البشير متى لاسماء الملوك الثلاثة من سلسلة نسب الرب يسوع المسيح .

اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك .

الرب معك


----------



## tasoni queena (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع نيو مان رائع


----------



## Strident (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع كالعادة أخي نيومان و كالعادة لا املك سوى التصفيق و شكر الرب الذي يتكلم على فمك...

شكراً لك و الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## وهابى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أولاً كيف يكون هناك نسب لرجل من المعلوم انه ليس له نسب أو هو ابن الله لماذا لم يقال هذا كتاب يسوع المسيح ابن الله .
ثانياً تقول بدأ البشير متى بشارتة - فجمع الاجيال من لبرلهيم إلى داود - كان عليه ان يختصر3 اسماء في المجموعة الاخيرة لكي يتحقق الهدف الاجمالي بذكر 14 جيلا . - يجوز انه يحافظ على التقسيمة التي التزم بها 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 14 جيل ، لتسهيل حفظها والتصاقها بالاذهان. ..................
كيف يكون ذلك والكتاب من المفترض أنه موحى به ولا يوجد تدخل بشرى فيه على قولكم
ثالثاً الثلاث اسماء المحذوفة ذكر اسباب حذفها يعد طعن في النسب بوجود أشرار به وان النسب ليس كله على الصلاح والإيمان


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> أولاً كيف يكون هناك نسب لرجل من المعلوم انه ليس له نسب أو هو ابن الله لماذا لم يقال هذا كتاب يسوع المسيح ابن الله .



الاخ الفاضل وهابي 

السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، لم يظهر من الفراغ ، بل جاء مولودا من امرأة ، هذا نسب ولادته من البشر .
 


> ثانياً تقول بدأ البشير متى بشارتة - فجمع الاجيال من لبرلهيم إلى داود - كان عليه ان يختصر3 اسماء في المجموعة الاخيرة لكي يتحقق الهدف الاجمالي بذكر 14 جيلا . - يجوز انه يحافظ على التقسيمة التي التزم بها 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 14 جيل ، لتسهيل حفظها والتصاقها بالاذهان. ..................
> كيف يكون ذلك والكتاب من المفترض أنه موحى به ولا يوجد تدخل بشرى فيه على قولكم
> ثالثاً الثلاث اسماء المحذوفة ذكر اسباب حذفها يعد طعن في النسب بوجود أشرار به وان النسب ليس كله على الصلاح والإيمان


 
ومن قال لك ان ما كتبه البشير متى كان بارادة بشرية وليس بوحيا الهيا ؟؟

نعم كل ما كتبه متى كان موافقا ومتناغما مع الوحي المقدس ، ولم يخالف العرف اليهودي ، راجع الرد جيدا ، ستجد ان اختصار بعض الاجيال في النسب شيء معروف لدى اليهود ولا يمكن ان يؤاخذوا البشير متى على هذا ، وطبعا الروح القدس الذي اوحى للبشير بالكتابة كان يعرف ذلك جيدا .

تحياتي


----------



## وهابى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كلامك يقول ان البشير متى هو الذى فعل كذا وكذا وذلك بسبب كذا
النسب البشري يقول عيسى ابن مريم بنت ..............................
لم ترد على الطعن فى النسب


----------



## Kiril (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سيادتك عاوز تعرف مريم العذراء بنت مين؟
بنت يواقيم


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع..



وهابى قال:


> أولاً كيف يكون هناك نسب لرجل من المعلوم انه ليس له نسب أو هو ابن الله لماذا لم يقال هذا كتاب يسوع المسيح ابن الله .



عزيزي وهابي,

البشير *متّى* كان يكتب لليهود ليظهر لهم ان المسيح هو "ملك اليهود" الموعود به من الله منذ القدم . و لذلك ابتدأ بالقول "  1*كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ*" اي ابن الملك, اي الوريث الشرعي للمملكة, اي الموعود به انه يجلس على كرسي يعقوب الى الابد.

و اما ان اردت ان يكون الكلام بحرفيته كما اردت, فلا تخف , فها هو انجيل البشير *مرقس* قد وضعها لك , حسب طلبك:
" 1*بَدْءُ إِنْجِيلِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ اللهِ*،"

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> كلامك يقول ان البشير متى هو الذى فعل كذا وكذا وذلك بسبب كذا
> النسب البشري يقول عيسى ابن مريم بنت ..............................
> لم ترد على الطعن فى النسب


 

الاخ الفاضل وهابي 

يبدو انك جديدا معنا في المنتدى . 

السؤال الذي تقصده تم الرد عليه سابقا في المنتدى هنا 
وتم شرح وتفسير ان نسب لوقا يذكر من جهة السيدة العذراء ، ونسب متى يذكر من جهة يوسف النجار ، الذي قام بتربية المسيح وكان في الاوراق الشرعية اليهودية يعتبر ابنه (كونه كان رجل مريم ) .

في هذا الرد كنا نقوم بالاجابة على سؤال ( لماذا اسقط متى ثلاثة اسماء من ملوك يهوذا في سلسلة نسب المسيح ) .

راجع المنتدى وستجد الاجابة على سؤالك السابق ، اعذرني لضيق الوقت الان لا استطيع ان ابحث لك عنه واضع لك الرابط .

تحياتي


----------



## وهابى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

إن كان كما تقول فإن النسب البشرى يكون يسوع بن مريم بنت يواقيم بن ......إلى اخر النسب 
ام انكم تنسبوه لغير ابيه وهو رجل من البشر لكى يكون له حق فى ميراث المملكة 
ام يتم نسبه لاب بالتبنى فيكون يوسف النجار هو ابو الرب يسوع بالتبنى
( نعم كل ما كتبه متى كان موافقا ومتناغما مع الوحي المقدس  )
ارجو مزيد من التحديد هل الكاتب هو البشير متى وكتبه متناغم مع الوحى المقدس أم ان البشير متى كتب بوحى من الروح القدس فيكون الروح القدس هو المنسوب إليه تلك الافعال
( فجمع الاجيال من ابراهيم إلى داود - كان عليه ان يختصر3 اسماء في المجموعة الاخيرة لكي يتحقق الهدف الاجمالي بذكر 14 جيلا . - يجوز انه يحافظ على التقسيمة التي التزم بها 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 14 جيل ، لتسهيل حفظها والتصاقها بالاذهان. ..................-   لم يذكرهم لان اخزيا كان ملكا شريرا - .....................


----------



## بتعم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اجابه رائعه اخ نيو مان ...

في الصميم .. لكن .؟


----------



## بتعم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي وهابي بما ان هذه سلسله نسب المسيح من ناحيه الجسد ... فهذا يجعل من المسيح وثنيا و ليس يهوديا و ملعونا من قبل الاب لان الوثني مطرود من رحمه الاب اله بني اسرائيل ...


----------



## وهابى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مش فاهم قصدك ايه انا اناقش واستفسر


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بتعم قال:


> اخي وهابي بما ان هذه سلسله نسب المسيح من ناحيه الجسد ... فهذا يجعل من المسيح وثنيا و ليس يهوديا و ملعونا من قبل الاب لان الوثني مطرود من رحمه الاب اله بني اسرائيل ...


 
نسب المسيح يهوديا وليس وثنيا كما هو واضح ومبين بالانجيل ، ما هو دليلك على مزاعمك


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> إن كان كما تقول فإن النسب البشرى يكون يسوع بن مريم بنت يواقيم بن ......إلى اخر النسب
> ام انكم تنسبوه لغير ابيه وهو رجل من البشر لكى يكون له حق فى ميراث المملكة
> ام يتم نسبه لاب بالتبنى فيكون يوسف النجار هو ابو الرب يسوع بالتبنى


 
العذراء حملت وولدت المسيح بحلول الروح القدس عليها ، اليهود لم يعرفوا هذه الحقيقة وقتها ، لذلك في السجلات الشرعية والرسمية كان مسجلا اسم من كانوا يظنوه وقتها ابوه




وهابى قال:


> ( نعم كل ما كتبه متى كان موافقا ومتناغما مع الوحي المقدس )
> ارجو مزيد من التحديد هل الكاتب هو البشير متى وكتبه متناغم مع الوحى المقدس أم ان البشير متى كتب بوحى من الروح القدس فيكون الروح القدس هو المنسوب إليه تلك الافعال
> ( فجمع الاجيال من ابراهيم إلى داود - كان عليه ان يختصر3 اسماء في المجموعة الاخيرة لكي يتحقق الهدف الاجمالي بذكر 14 جيلا . - يجوز انه يحافظ على التقسيمة التي التزم بها 3 مجموعات كل مجموعة 14 جيل ، لتسهيل حفظها والتصاقها بالاذهان. ..................- لم يذكرهم لان اخزيا كان ملكا شريرا - .....................


 

هذا يرجع لمفهوم الوحي في المسيحية عن الاسلام ، لم يكن متلقي الوحي في المسيحية يصرع ويزبد ويتعرق ويغشى عليه و يسمع طنين نحل او صوت اجراس ، كان متلقي الوحي بكامل ارادته ووعيه ولذلك فالوحي هو الذي جعله يفعل ويقول


----------



## بتعم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

عندما تتكلم مطلوب ان تكتب الدليل بالكتاب المقدس :

كلام خارج عن الموضوع ، افتح موضوعك في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية
NewMan


----------



## بتعم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع له علاقه بنسل المسيح ....

الادله موجوده... 

2- لم اري اي موضوع لي يفتح في القسم المسيحي ... ولا موضوع .... لي الاسف الشديد ...

3- ما دمت تريد عن التحدث فقط عن المسيح ابن داوود المبارك من ناحيه الجسد ....

فاولا :
هل هذا النسب المتسلسل في انجيل متي ...

هو نسب المسيح من ناحيه الجسد الخاص بالعذراء ام لي زوج العذراء - راجل امه - 

اذا كان المقصود به نسل العذراء فهات الدليل ....
اذا كان المقصود به نسل يوسف النجار فهو ليس بدليل علي ان المسيح هو ابن داوود المبارك .....!!!

لعده اسباب نذكر منها الاتي  :
1- اولا يوسف النجار ليس زوج العذراء بل خطيبها - اي بالعربي الفصيح ما تقدرش تعيش معاه العذراء لانها مخطوبه اليه و ليست زوجه -
2- هل المسيح يقرب لي يوسف النجار من ناحيه الجسد ام ماذا ... لو ظننت لي وهله بان المسيح يقرب من ناحيه الجسد لي يوسف النجار فقل وادعا لي الولاده الاعجازيه و لي ان يكون المسيح كلمه الله لانه سيكون اباه هو يوسف النجار و ليس الله ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ، بتعم 

سلام الله معك .



بتعم قال:


> اذا كان المقصود به نسل يوسف النجار فهو ليس بدليل علي ان المسيح هو ابن داوود المبارك .....!!!
> 
> لعده اسباب نذكر منها الاتي :
> 1- اولا يوسف النجار ليس زوج العذراء بل خطيبها - اي بالعربي الفصيح ما تقدرش تعيش معاه العذراء لانها مخطوبه اليه و ليست زوجه -
> 2- هل المسيح يقرب لي يوسف النجار من ناحيه الجسد ام ماذا ... لو ظننت لي وهله بان المسيح يقرب من ناحيه الجسد لي يوسف النجار فقل وادعا لي الولاده الاعجازيه و لي ان يكون المسيح كلمه الله لانه سيكون اباه هو يوسف النجار و ليس الله ...


 
اولا : نسب المسيح المذكور بحسب بشارة متى، هو نسبه من ناحية يوسف النجار ( رجل مريم ) ، صحيح انه ليس الاب ( البيولوجي ) ولكنه الاب الشرعي القانوني بحسب السجلات الرسمية والشرع اليهودي.

ثانيا: صحيح ان يوسف النجار كان (خطيب ) مريم العذراء ، حتى حدوث الحمل المقدس بحلول الروح القدس ، بعدها اتخذها كزوجة شرعية قانونية ، وان لم يمسسها بالمعاشرة .

ثالثا: لكي تحكم على قانونية نسب المسيح، يجب ان تعرف كيف يفهم اليهودي معنى ( النسب ) . فهو ان يتسمى الانسان باسم عائلته ، سواء بالميلاد او بالانتساب ( الزواج ) او حتى بالتبني .
وبناء على هذا فنسب المسيح من ناحية ( يوسف النجار ) سليم تماما ولا تشوبه شائبة. 

رابعا: كون خلفيتك الاسلامية التي الغيت فيها التبني ، هذا لا يهمنا نحن في شيء ، لان المسيح (اليهودي المولد)  يحكم في شرعية نسبه بالشرع اليهودي فقط .

خامسا: نسب المسيح سواء من ناحية (يوسف ) الاب القانوني شرعيا ، او من ناحية ( مريم العذراء) ، فالاثنان من سبط يهوذا ، والاثنان من نسل داود الملك (لاحظ ان نسب يوسف ونسب مريم يلتقيان عند زربابل ، ايام سبي اليهودي وانتهاء فترة الملوك ) . 


اخيرا ، اعتقد انك غير ملم بالدراسة الكافية للشرع اليهودي ، سواء في الخطبة او في كيف ينتسب انسان لعائلة ويأخذها اسمها ويلقب بلقبها ، اتمنى ان تدرس قليلا حتى تكون مشاركاتك على قدر من المسئولية والفهم الصحيح .

تحياتي


----------



## وهابى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بعيداً عن قول العضو بتعم 
معنى ان الوحى هو الذى ذكر هذا النسب فهو إقرار الوحى بما يعتقده اليهود من انه ابن يوسف النجار .
سيدى الوحي يذكر نسب المسيح للمؤمنين بالحق والصدق ولا يذكره بما يعتقده الناس سواء كانوا كفار أو غير ذلك
سيدى الكل يعلم ان يوسف كان خطيبها حتى وإن تزوجها فهو لم يمسها فهل النسب القانونى الشرعى فى اليهودية يثبت النسب بالخطوبة وليست بالزواج الفعلى
أما عن اتخاذ يوسف النجار لمريم زوجة شرعية بعد حدوث الحمل وإن لم يمسها فذلك أمر مهين للرب سواء الآب الذى ترك ام ابنه الوحيد ليرعاها رجل من البشر ويتزوجها وكذلك الابن الذى أصبح له زوج أم يرعاه ويتبناه
وأخيراً اهنئكم بعودة البابا سالماً


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> معنى ان الوحى هو الذى ذكر هذا النسب فهو إقرار الوحى بما يعتقده اليهود من انه ابن يوسف النجار .
> سيدى الوحي يذكر نسب المسيح للمؤمنين بالحق والصدق ولا يذكره بما يعتقده الناس سواء كانوا كفار أو غير ذلك


 

لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 23 

وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي


----------



## وهابى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 23

وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي
الاله كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى 
أين علم الاله الابدى
هل كان مخدوع مدة ثلاثون سنة ويظن أنه ابن يوسف بن هالى ثم اتاه من يخبره أنه ابن الله
اتوقع إجابات مقنعه لا إجابات تطرح مواضيع أخرى وتستدعى أسئلة اخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 23
> 
> وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي
> الاله كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى
> ...


 

*وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ* 

بتعرف تقرأ عربي بالتشكيل ??
امال بتقرأ القرآن وتفهمه ازاي ??
الفعل مبني للمجهول لانه عائد على اليهود وليس المسيح !!!


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام للجميع...



وهابى قال:


> لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 23
> 
> 
> أين علم الاله الابدى هل كان مخدوع مدة ثلاثون سنة ويظن أنه ابن يوسف بن هالى ثم اتاه من يخبره أنه ابن الله
> اتوقع إجابات مقنعه لا إجابات تطرح مواضيع أخرى وتستدعى أسئلة اخرى



و حتى يطمئن قلبك اكثر يا عزيزي "وهابي" من اجابة الاخ نيومان ارجو ان تقرا الاتي حتى تعرف ان السيد المسيح يعرف ان ابوه هو الله منذ الصغر:

*بَعْدَمَا أَكْمَلُوا الأَيَّامَ بَقِيَ عِنْدَ رُجُوعِهِمَا الصَّبِيُّ يَسُوعُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَيُوسُفُ وَأُمُّهُ لَمْ يَعْلَمَا.
 44وَإِذْ ظَنَّاهُ بَيْنَ الرُّفْقَةِ، ذَهَبَا مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ، وَكَانَا يَطْلُبَانِهِ بَيْنَ الأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالْمَعَارِفِ.
 45وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدَاهُ رَجَعَا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ يَطْلُبَانِهِ.
 46وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَجَدَاهُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، جَالِسًا فِي وَسْطِ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ، يَسْمَعُهُمْ وَيَسْأَلُهُمْ.
 47وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوهُ بُهِتُوا مِنْ فَهْمِهِ وَأَجْوِبَتِهِ.
 48فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَاهُ انْدَهَشَا. وَقَالَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ:«يَا بُنَيَّ، لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِنَا هكَذَا؟ هُوَذَا أَبُوكَ وَأَنَا كُنَّا نَطْلُبُكَ مُعَذَّبَيْنِ!»
 49فَقَالَ لَهُمَا:«لِمَاذَا كُنْتُمَا تَطْلُبَانِنِي؟ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمَا أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي مَا لأَبِي؟».
 50فَلَمْ يَفْهَمَا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ لَهُمَا.*

تحية لك.


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

أين علم الاله الابدى
هل كان مخدوع مدة ثلاثون سنة ويظن أنه ابن يوسف بن هالى ثم اتاه من يخبره أنه ابن الله
*
المسيح هو ابن الله (الله المتجسد )الله تجسد يبقى ازاى مش عارف

وايضا العذراء عارفة ويوسف النجار اليهود بس اللى كانوا مش عارفين*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 23
> 
> وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي
> الاله كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى
> ...






*كان وهابى يشرب الماء* وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ انه يشرب السيفن-اب 

*7-up*
​


*وصلت كدة ؟؟*

*يعنى اليهود بالبلدى كانوا فاكرين انه ابن يوسف  لأنهم لو كانوا عارفين انه من غير اب جسدى كانوا قتلوا السيدة العذراء*
​


----------



## وهابى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

أولاً وصلنا إلى نقطة جيدة وهى الاهتمام بالقراءة المشكلة لمعرفة المعنى لأن هذا كان أكبر نقطة خلاف معى فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى فمهما اشرح هذه النقطة لا أجد من يفهمها .
ثانياً معنى كلامكم أن اليهود كانوا يعتقدون أن يسوع ابن مريم من *خطيبها *يوسف؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> أولاً وصلنا إلى نقطة جيدة وهى الاهتمام بالقراءة المشكلة لمعرفة المعنى لأن هذا كان أكبر نقطة خلاف معى فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى فمهما اشرح هذه النقطة لا أجد من يفهمها .
> ثانياً معنى كلامكم أن اليهود كانوا يعتقدون أن يسوع ابن مريم من *خطيبها *يوسف؟




اولا اشكرك على فهمك بالمثال البسيط اللى وضعته فى اخر مشاركاتى والتى انهيت الرد فيها بالنقطة *اولا* .

ثانيا : سؤالك هو (( معنى كلامكم أن اليهود كانوا يعتقدون أن يسوع ابن مريم من *خطيبها *يوسف؟ ))
ولى عتاب عليك
كنت اود ان تقول هل .......................................... ؟


واما عن الإجابة فالطبع لا


لازم تفرق بين الحقيقتين التى اعلنهما الكتاب المقدس وهم

1. ان المسيح *ليس له اب بشرى* 

فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا *و انا لست اعرف رجلا* (لو  1 :  34)


2. ان اليهود كانوا *معتقدين* ان يوسف ابن هالى هو ابه الجسدى

و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة *و هو على ما كان يظن* ابن يوسف بن هالي (لو  3 :  23)




اتمنى تكون الصورة اصبحت واضحة جدا

واهلا بك فى المنتدى الكريم واهلا بأسألتك​


----------



## وهابى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

معنى ذلك أن البشير متى كتب الانجيل بعد 60 سنه من وفاة المسيح لليهود وذكر فيه النسب الذى كانوا يعتقدونه بأن يسوع ابن مريم من خطيبها يوسف فى حين انه فى الانجيل الاخر كُتب النسب الصحيح بأنه ابن الرب ؟ 
هل انجيل متى موجه لليهود لكى يكتب على ظنهم ام للمؤمنين الذين يكذبون مزاعم اليهود ؟
ام ان الوحى كان يحكى ظن اليهود ونسى ان يكذبه فى نهاية الفقرة  ولجأ إلى التصحيح عند بشير أخر فى انجيل أخر ؟
بالمناسبة سوف اراجع النص الاصلى لمعرفه هل اى الترجمتين صحيحة ( يَظن أم يُظن )


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> معنى ذلك أن البشير متى كتب الانجيل بعد 60 سنه من وفاة المسيح


 
الانجيل قبل ان يكتب على الورق كان ينتشر شفاهة


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه مشكلة أتباع من اختزل الدين في كتاب!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> معنى ذلك أن البشير متى كتب الانجيل بعد 60 سنه من وفاة المسيح لليهود




اية علاقة زمن كتابة الإنجيل بالموضوع ؟؟؟



وهابى قال:


> وذكر فيه النسب الذى كانوا يعتقدونه بأن يسوع ابن مريم من خطيبها يوسف فى حين انه فى الانجيل الاخر كُتب النسب الصحيح بأنه ابن الرب ؟



نعم



وهابى قال:


> هل انجيل متى موجه لليهود لكى يكتب على ظنهم ام للمؤمنين الذين يكذبون مزاعم اليهود ؟



نعم ولكن ليست هذة النقطة لأن الإنجيل ان كان موجة لليهود فهو ايضا موجه للعالم وهو وحى الله القدوس



وهابى قال:


> ام ان الوحى كان يحكى ظن اليهود ونسى ان يكذبه فى نهاية الفقرة  ولجأ إلى التصحيح عند بشير أخر فى انجيل أخر ؟


لا اله الا المسيح

نقول فى الأول قال على ما كان يُظن  هى يظن اصلا حقيقة عشان ينفيها ؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه




وهابى قال:


> بالمناسبة سوف اراجع النص الاصلى لمعرفه هل اى الترجمتين صحيحة ( يَظن أم يُظن )



يا نهارك ابيض اية اللى انت بتقوله دة

هو انت بتناقش ومش عارف اصلا هى يَظن أم يُظن  ربنا يبارك لنا فى المسلمين اللى بنقابلهم


وبعدين فين دى الترجمة اللى قالت اصلا ان فى كلمة اسمها  يَظن ؟؟


----------



## Strident (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مش فاهم إيه اعتراضهم على "على ما كان يُظن"!!

بالعكس الجملة صحيحة و دقيقة جداً!

الناس كانت تظن أن يسوع ابن يوسف النجار بالجسد...
لكن الحقيقة أنه حبل به دون زرع رجل...أي هو ينتسب فقط ليوسف النجار إنما الحقيقة أن العذراء دائمة البتولية و حملت عن طريق الروح القدس


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (1 أكتوبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 23
> 
> وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي
> الاله كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى
> ...


*
لنذهب النص اليوناني الاصلي ونقرأ الكلمة جيداً ..

( لوقا 23:3)

kaiautoVhnoihsouVwseietwntriakontaarcomenoVwnwVenomizetouioViwshftouhli

اما معنى الكلمة فهو هكذا :

nomizw
nomizo
nom-id'-zo
from nomoV - nomos ; properly, to do by law (usage), i.e. to accustom (passively, be usual); by extension, to deem or regard:-- suppose, thing, be wont.

suppose ...
ُ
مفترض ..

properly

ربما

او to do by law

قانونياً ..

وهذا بصيغة الغائب .. اذ كان من المفترض انه ابن يوسف .. ( عند الناس ) ..
والنص يخلو من " ضمير " ..
ولا يشير بتاتاً الى ان المسيح هو من كان يظن ويشك ..

والكلمة اليونانية لا تحمل معنى شك يعود الى المسيح ..

فالمسيح كان يعرف نفسه ..

اقرأ من ذات الانجيل :

وهو في سن الثاني عشر يجيب امه العذراء واباه القانوني يوسف قائلاً :

{ فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني الم تعلما انه ينبغي ان اكون فيما لأبي . فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما } ( لوقا 49:2)

هل لاحظت توجيه المسيح كلامه اليهما ..( يوسف ومريم )..
مذكراً اياهما بأنه ليس يوسف هو اباه ... انما اباه هو الاب .. الذي كان ينبغي ان يكون في بيته ..
فهو كان يعرف نفسه انه ابن الله .*


----------



## lion007 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

كتكملة لموضوعك جوهني،،
في 
سِفْرُ اَلتَّكْوِينِ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ اَلثَّامِنُ وَاَلثَّلاَثُونَ

13فَأُخْبِرَتْ ثَامَارُ: "هُوَذَا حَمُوكِ صَاعِدٌ إِلَى تِمْنَةَ لِيَجُزَّ غَنَمَهُ". 14فَخَلَعَتْ عَنْهَا ثِيَابَ تَرَمُّلِهَا وَتَغَطَّتْ بِبُرْقُعٍ وَتَلَفَّفَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ فِي مَدْخَلِ عَيْنَايِمَ اَلَّتِي عَلَى طَرِيقِ تِمْنَةَ - لأَنَّهَا رَأَتْ أَنَّ شِيلَةَ قَدْ كَبِرَ وَهِيَ لَمْ تُعْطَ لَهُ زَوْجَةً. 15فَنَظَرَهَا يَهُوذَا وَحَسِبَهَا زَانِيَةً لأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ قَدْ غَطَّتْ وَجْهَهَا. 16فَمَالَ إِلَيْهَا عَلَى اَلطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ: "هَاتِي أَدْخُلْ عَلَيْكِ". لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّهَا كَنَّتُهُ. فَقَالَتْ: "مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي لِكَيْ تَدْخُلَ عَلَيَّ؟" 17فَقَالَ: "إِنِّي أُرْسِلُ جَدْيَ مِعْزَى مِنَ اَلْغَنَمِ". فَقَالَتْ: "هَلْ تُعْطِينِي رَهْناً حَتَّى تُرْسِلَهُ؟" 18فَقَالَ: "مَا اَلرَّهْنُ اَلَّذِي أُعْطِيكِ؟" فَقَالَتْ: "خَاتِمُكَ وَعِصَابَتُكَ وَعَصَاكَ اَلَّتِي فِي يَدِكَ". فَأَعْطَاهَا وَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا. فَحَبِلَتْ مِنْهُ. 

أي أن ثامار هذه زنت مع حماها 

و من هي راحاب ؟؟

سِفْرُ يَشُوعَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي
1فَأَرْسَلَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ مِنْ شِطِّيمَ رَجُلَيْنِ جَاسُوسَيْنِ سِرّاً, قَائِلاً: "اذْهَبَا انْظُرَا الأَرْضَ وَأَرِيحَا". فَذَهَبَا وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَ امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ اسْمُهَا رَاحَابُ وَاضْطَجَعَا هُنَاكَ.

راحاب هذه إمرأة زانية


إذا كان الله يريد أن يتخذ ولدا ( و حاشا لله) 
فهل لا ينتقي الله لنطفته نسب غير نسل الزانيات ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

lion007 قال:


> كتكملة لموضوعك جوهني،،
> في
> سِفْرُ اَلتَّكْوِينِ
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ اَلثَّامِنُ وَاَلثَّلاَثُونَ
> ...


 
بدون القانون لا يوجد هناك كسر للقانون 
بدون الناموس لا توجد خطية 

الاحداث التي تتكلم عنها قبل ان يعطي الله الشريعة الى موسى 




> و من هي راحاب ؟؟
> 
> سِفْرُ يَشُوعَ
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي
> ...


 
ولماذا نسيت ان تذكر داود وخطيته مع بثشبع ( والدة سليمان )
الذي جاء من نسله المسيح ايضا !!!!


الاله الذي نعبده غفور رحيم 
وفي غفرانه لا يعود يذكر للعبد خطيته مرة اخرى 
بل يرجع طاهرا كما ولدته امه .

هل لديكم آله آخر في الاسلام ، لا يغفر ولا يصفح ؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			حل مشاكل الكتاب المقدس - المؤرخ الخادم والواعظ القدير المتنيح القس منسي يوحنا - e-Sword
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



بين سلسله نسب المسيح الوارد فى Mat_1:1-17 والسلسله الوارده فى Luk_3:23-38 

فنجيب :
ان الاسماء التى ذكرها متى ولوقا فى سلسله نسب المسيح اغلبها وارد فى الكتاب المقدس وما لم يذكر فى الكتاب فقد اخذه البشيران من جداول النسب الموجوده وقتئذ. والتى كان اليهود محافظين عليها كل المحافظه حتى ان من لم يجد اسانيد لنسبه عزل من الكهنوت ( Ezr_2:62-63 وNeh_7:61-65).

ولننظر اولا فى الجدولين منفصلين عن بعضهما :

(1) جدول انجيل متى - 
(اولا) قسمه الى ثلاثه اقسام كل منهما 14 جيلا ولكن القسم الثانى ينقصه واحد فقال بعضهم (بما ان القسم الاول انتهى بداود فاراد ان يجعل اول القسم الثانى داود ايضا لاهميته فى موضوع انجيله وهو اثبات ان المسيح تناسل بالجسد من داود) وقال اخر (يجب قراءه Mat_1:11 هكذا - يوشيا ولد يهوياقيم واخوته ويهوياقيم ولد يكنيا. الخ). لان متى حذف اسم يهوياقيم لرداءه سيرته وبذلك يصير كل قسم14 جيلا).

(ثانيا) ترك متى بين يورام وعزيا ثلاثه ملوك Mat_1:8 وهم اخزيا ويؤاش وامصيا (2Ki_8:25، 2Ki_11:2، 2Ki_12:21) وكذلك يهوياقيم الذى كان بين يوشيا ويكنيا (2Ki_23:34) تركه ايضا Mat_1:11 فالراى الغالب ان هذه الاسماء الاربعه حسب قول علماء اليهود تركت من جميع الجداول النسبيه الدارجه التى اخذ عنها متى جدوله وذلك لاشتهارهم بشرور كثيره. اما كون الابن ينسب لجده فهذا قد عرفنا مما سبق انه مصطلح عليه فى اللغه العبريه.

(ثالثا) اعترض بعضهم على Mat_1:11 (ويوشيا ولد يكنيا واخوته عند سبى بابل) فقال:
(1) لم يكن ليكنيا اخوه.
(2) قد مات يوشيا قبل سبى بابل بعشرين سنه فكيف يذكر انه ولد يكنيا واخوته عند سبى بابل. والجواب على ذلك ان نسخا كثيره بخط اليد قرىء فيها هكذا (ويوشيا ولد يهوياقيم واخوته ويهوياقيم ولد يكنيا) (انظر قراءات كريسباغ) (فان يوشيا كان ابا يهوياقيم واخوته يوحانان وصدقيا وشلوم (1Ch_3:15) ويهوياقيم كان ابا يكنيا عند سبى بابل الاول لانه قد سبى بنى اسرائيل ثلاث مرات، وكان الاول فى السنه الرابعه من حكم يهوياقيم بن يوشيا سنه 3389 ق.م ولهذا قال (كالمت) يجب قراءه الايه Mat_1:11 هكذا : (يوشيا ولد يهوياقيم واخوته ويهوياقيم ولد يكنيا عند سبى بابل الاول ويكنيا ولد شالتئيل عند سبى بابلى).

(2) جدول انجيل لوقا. (اولا) دعى ابن ريسا يوحنا Luk_3:27 وفى (1Ch_3:19) دعى حننيا والتشابه بين الاسمين موجود (ثانيا) قيل Luk_3:35-36 (عابر بن شالح بن قينان بن ارفكشاد) وفى (Gen_11:12 و1Ch_1:18) ان شالح بن ارفكشاد لا ابن ابنه. ذهب البعض ان موسى لم يذكر قينان لتكون الاجيال من ادم الى نوح عشره ومن نوح الى ابراهيم عشره، وقال غيرهم ان قينان وشالح اسمان يدلان على شخص واحد، وذهب كثيرون الى ان قينان لم يكن موجودا فى انجيل لوقا غير ان النساخ اخذوه من الترجمه السبعينيه محاكاه لها.

*


----------

